# Animation/Disco/Moderator



## corona (7. September 2005)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der suche nach einer tollen Seite, wo mit Flash eine Animation erstellt ist, die eine Disco-Situation, also "tanzen auf der Tanzfläche", "DJ beim auflegen", "Drinks an der Bar", "bewegende Discolichter", etc. zeigt.

So etwas gibt es bestimmt, doch habe nach langem suchen nichts gefunden. Kennt jemand vielleicht eine Seite?

Zudem suche ich noch eine Animation mit einem Moderator. Also eine Figur in der Animation die dem Benutzer fragen stellt. Gibt es so was? Will nämlich so etwas in der Richtung entwerfen und suche noch nach Inspirationsquellen   

Danke für jede Hilfe,
Corona


----------



## chrisbergr (8. September 2005)

Öhm, die beste Inspiration dafür ist doch sicher, in eine Disco zu gehen und einfach mal die Augen offen halten und alles genau zu beobachten. Eventuell auch mit der digi Cam zu filmen.

Gruß


----------



## corona (8. September 2005)

Schon klar. Mir geht es aber auch um die Realisierung. Also wie das ganze dann aussehen soll. Dafür suche ich Beispiele. Nicht für die Inhalte. Diese habe ich ja oben schon beschrieben.

Danke.


----------



## Mamphil (8. September 2005)

Hallo!

Vielleicht kannst du dich vom "Bundesdance" inspirieren lassen? http://www.sueddeutsche.de/app/kultur/bundesdance/index2.html

Mamphil


----------

